# [Fri 13th Jan 2012] Brixton Offline winter warmer - DJ night at the... (Brixton, London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Jan 7, 2012)

DJs 10pm - 2.30am

FREE ALL NIGHT!
Warm your hands against a furnace of top tunes with a team of ale-infused DJs shaking down the dancefloor with top party tunes till 2.30am.

Expect earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly. Yeah!

*DJs on the night:*

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet.





More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/albert-dj-night-jan-2012.html


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm bumping this because it's the best poster I've done for ages


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

This may well end up with me DJing all night so please come along and say hello!


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2012)

It's tonight! DJing at the Brixton Albert with all the usual drunken party tunes. Drop me a line if you fancy a DJ slot as I'm a bit short of DJs!

http://www.urban75.org/offline/albert-dj-night-jan-2012.html


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2012)

There was all sorts of equipment failures at the start of this (no less than three knackered CD decks and two borked turntables) but things soon got going and it was a fab night. I DJ'd for five hours - eek!







http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-offline-dj-night-13th-jan-2012-some-dancefloor-photos/


----------

